# Little Silver Quarry, Devon, OCT 2010



## Incognito (Jan 11, 2011)

Little Silver Quarry, Devon, Oct 2010

Little Silver Quarry closed in the early 1970s. The quarry has historically been mined for building stone and hardcore. 

In January 1994, a temporary 10-year planning permission was granted for the use of part of the site for inert waste transfer. In July 1995, planning permission was also granted for inert waste landfill in the quarry base.

In 2008 the company DD&R (Devon Dismantling & Recycling) who had planned to set up a £722,000 recycling plant went into administration leaving behind a part finished centre and debts of £118,000. The site is approximately an area of 28 acres with approximately 1.6 million ton landfill capacity. 

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13




14




15





Hope I have put this in the right place as its a quarry, no underground stuff though, please move if its wrong, thanks.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 12, 2011)

That looks like a good site for a good wander around. Huge site, too. Nice find, Incognito.  
Btw, where there any excavations remaining at all?


----------



## Incognito (Jan 12, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> That looks like a good site for a good wander around. Huge site, too. Nice find, Incognito.
> Btw, where there any excavations remaining at all?



TBH it was a bit rubbish we didn't see anything related to the old mining at all. Everything that was there was just part of the new development and was pretty much a dumping ground for the contractors who just upped and left. The office caravans were just full of paperwork etc. 
I though I would still share it as I was organising the pics for my site at the same time, thought it may have gone in the pit lol .


----------



## TK421 (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice one mate, I like quarries and this is a good one, great finding the ERF lorry also, it looks in decent nick too!!


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 16, 2011)

About a hundred years ago when I was a kid,I went to a silver mine in Combe Martin North Devon,is this anything to do with that one?


----------



## Incognito (Jan 16, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> About a hundred years ago when I was a kid,I went to a silver mine in Combe Martin North Devon,is this anything to do with that one?



No this one is between barnstaple and ilfracombe. Any more info on the silver mine at combe martin?


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 16, 2011)

I am pretty sure its around here:

http://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/en-97048-engine-house-and-chimney-knap-down-silver/map

Edit..just found it on Google Earth.it is indeed the one.


----------



## Incognito (Jan 16, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> I am pretty sure its around here:
> 
> http://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/en-97048-engine-house-and-chimney-knap-down-silver/map
> 
> Edit..just found it on Google Earth.it is indeed the one.



I didn't know about that, so thanks. Its very odd though as I was scouring google earth looking for something that might be of interest and I cam across what looks like a bike track just to the right of the location you just posted lol


----------

